# Groupie accidentally sleeps with bass player!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This is just too funny...

View attachment 828


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Is this better than sleeping with the drummer?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm assuming this was an Onion article?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I'm assuming this was an Onion article?


Probably... I stole it from a facebook post.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

starjag said:


> Is this better than sleeping with the drummer?


No worse. I guess there is a pecking order. Bottom bass player, next drummer, next rhythm guitar, next lead guitar, the winner takes all lead singer. Imagine what she would have felt like if he was only a roady LOL


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> mhammer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming this was an Onion article?
> ...


I need to steal your facebook friends, getting really tired of "repost this status if you like gays/moms/boobies", pics of kitty cats w/ cute sayings & important news like you're having coffee before going into work.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> starjag said:
> 
> 
> > Is this better than sleeping with the drummer?
> ...


I can't see Peter Criss & Moonie getting more tail than Gene & The Ox. Does Paul Stanley get to add the 1st & 3rd draft picks to his roster?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hear that she would have hit on the drummer, but he had to run to his pizza delivery job after the show.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

was this straight out of MS word? the spelling correction underlines are still in it...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

starjag said:


> Is this better than sleeping with the drummer?



Yes (marginally).

Sleeping with drummers is only one step from beastiality.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yes (marginally).
> 
> Sleeping with drummers is only one step from beastiality.


I have been told that my previous comment was extremely offensive.


I would therefore like to offer my apology to any animals who may have been offended.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Almost, but not quite right. It's...
> 
> vocals
> lead guitar
> ...


I dunno, when watching the documentary "Lemmy" the roadies told of how they were the first line of contact with the groupies. Let's just say they didn't recommend that any band members do any kissing by the time the groupies got to the band!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The way we wish it was:

Guitar
Bass
Vocals
Keyboards
Drums
Crew





The way it is:


Vocals
Drums (wish this wasn't true)
Guitar
Bass
keyboards (although it doesn't matter much as they tend to lack interest in the band bunnies)
Crew (FOH, Monitor, roadies, janitors, light guy)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was that the girl that was stuck to seat 38 on FIDO three?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

with leather?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...boy, if i had a nickel for every time i've accidentally slept with someone..


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...boy, if i had a nickel for every time i've accidentally slept with someone..


...slut...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

actually, it's 'mutt'. I think. lol.


----------

